# I can't the betta story where...



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, I've went through almost every thread trying to find the story where the betta was taken from his home and ended up in the betta confederation as a soldier or something to escape to Thailand. I don't remember the name of the name of the person who wrote it.

I thought it was really cool and I wanted to see if there were any more updates on it.

Thanks :]


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry don't know, but that description makes me want to read it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=52357

Here ya go!


----------

